# [MAJ]:J'ai cassé mon système !

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas fait de MAJ régulières de ma gentoo depuis environ 6 mois (je sais, c'est pas bien  :Sad:  )

J'ai donc fait hier un emerge -uavdN world suivi d'un etc-update. Comme il y avait 196 fichiers de config à mettre à jour, j'ai fait un auto-merge (-5), histoire de gagner du temps (de toute façon quand je les fais un à un, je ne comprend pas trop ce que je fais ni les incidences que cela peut avoir - ou plutôt je comprend ce que je fais, mais je ne sais pas selon quels critères je dois mettre à jour ou non le fichier de config...)

Ensuite, pour éviter d'éventuels problèmes de librairies vcassées et autres réjouissances du genre, j'ai fait un petit revdep-rebuild qui me renvoie une erreur en me disant que le paquet engage est maské et que, de ce fait, il ne peut le ré-emerger pour satisfaire les dépendances.

Je lance donc un "layman -d enlightnment" histoire de supprimer l'overlay pour calmer mon revdep-rebuild mais là :

```
 Traceback (most recent call last):

 File "/usr/bin/layman", line 23, in <module>

    from   layman.config            import Config

ImportError: No module named layman.config
```

Entre-deux, coupure de courant, je redémarre et là, surprise, plus de kdm, un vieil xdm tout vilain...

j'essaie de lancer à la main "startkde" apres un "export DISPLAY=:0" suivi de "X&" mais c'est un échec.

Je m'aperçois alors que kde est toujours là, mais que je dois à présent l'exécuter depuis /usr/kde/3.5/bin/ sinon, rien!

kdm lui refuse de se lancer. J'arrive tant bien que mal sur mon bureau perso et la, pas de décoration des fenetres, pas de compiz-fusion. Qu'a cela ne tienne, je fais ma popote à la main, mais c'est un échec car beaucoup de librairies sont cassées.

L'éxécution de la plupart des programmes se solde par un :

```
error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Quant au applications qui utilisent python, elles ont toutes le bec dans l'eau : la MAJ a passé la version en 2.5 et toutes mes applications. cherchent python2.4...

Bref, c'est la panique à bord commandant !

Précision : j'adore gentoo et j'ai du faire une connerie pour en arriver là.

Je vous ai écrit mon petit roman en essayant d'être le plus proche possible de la réalité et de l'ordre dans lequel j'ai effectué les opérations pour vous donner un maximum de billes pour m'aider.

Voici les caractéristiques de mon ordi :

```
Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 #11 SMP Tue Apr 8 17:29:03 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4400 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Voila, c'est à peu près tout.

J'espère évoluer et avancer dans mes connaissances sur gentoo grâce à votre aide et, cerise sur le gâteau, pourquoi pas me dépatouiller de ce pétrain.

Merci à vous !   :Cool: 

----------

## kopp

Salut !

Alors, anti-conformiste tu portes bien ton nom. Peuxtu mettre ton titre en adéquation avec les règles du forum ?

Ensuite, peut-être pourrais tu commencer par un python-updater comme recommandé lors de la mise à jour de python...

Ensuite peut-être que revdep-rebuild passera mieux.

tu peux aussi ensuite essayé revdep-rebuild -L libGL.so.1 

edit : tu peux aussi démasquer le paquet qui est masqué. Cf la documentation gentoo.

Ou simplement désinstallé engage

un emerge --ask --depclean pour virer des dépendances qui font chier aussi, si tu l'as pas déjà fait.

(attention à vérifier la liste des paquets)

Aussi, emerge --info serait plus utile que uname -a

Commence par python-updater et tiens nous au courant

----------

## El_Goretto

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Comme il y avait 196 fichiers de config à mettre à jour, j'ai fait un auto-merge (-5), histoire de gagner du temps
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Précision : j'adore gentoo et j'ai du faire une connerie pour en arriver là.

 

Affirmatif mon capitaine! 

Cherche pas plus loin, on l'a tous faite celle-là  :Very Happy: 

Maintenant, tu vas devenir "un homme" et réparer tout comme un grand...

+1 pour python-updater.

--

edit: 1999e message, diantre  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Ah non pas moi  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouais, mais lire les docs (avant de faire une connerie) c'est tricher   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

C'est vrai que c'est pas très français de lire la doc  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

t'as déja trouvé une doc avec le minitel toi ? :p

----------

## kopp

Ouais fallait faire le 3611 MAN

----------

## dapsaille

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ouais fallait faire le 3611 MAN

 

à ne pas confondre avec 3615 men ... ok elle est limite celle la   :Cool: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ouais, mais lire les docs (avant de faire une connerie) c'est tricher  

 

Surtout quand ca fini sur un "fait un rm -rf /" ca ira mieux"...   :Laughing: 

>> A NE PAS FAIRE !! <<

(On ne sait jamais XD)

----------

## ercete

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Ensuite, peut-être pourrais tu commencer par un python-updater comme recommandé lors de la mise à jour de python...
> 
> 

 

J'en profite pour faire de la pub pour le programme "elogv" dispo dans portage qui permet de relire toutes les logs avec une interface user friendly qui fonctionne sous console (pratique quand on a cassé X   :Cool:   ).

Ainsi tu ne pourras plus rater un message t'indiquant de lancer telle ou telle commande après l'install et je ne serai plus obligé de lire les affligantes blagues désespérantes de dapsaille.

@dapsaille : tu as dépassé les bornes, la police de l'humour te condamne à une amende de 123456789 euros pour utilisation de contre-blague de catégorie 5  sans le permis adapté, tu as le droit de garder le silence, tous les paquets que tu emergeras pourront se retourner contre toi, si tu ne dispose pas d'un avocat un pingouin te seras commis d'office  

----------

## dapsaille

 *ercete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @dapsaille : tu as dépassé les bornes, la police de l'humour te condamne à une amende de 123456789 euros pour utilisation de contre-blague de catégorie 5  sans le permis adapté, tu as le droit de garder le silence, tous les paquets que tu emergeras pourront se retourner contre toi, si tu ne dispose pas d'un avocat un pingouin te seras commis d'office  

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

Désolé de ne répondre que maintenant, mais sans decorateur de fenetre, c'est pas facile.

J'ai refait un emerge --sync suivi d'un emerge -uavdN world

Apres avoir réparé des dizaine de probleme, il me reste encore celui là, sur lequel je calle :

```
localhost ~ # python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-1.3.7 => la ça ira

 *   Adding to list: =dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2     => je me debrouillerai aussi

*   Adding to list: =dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4 => c'est la que ça coince

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4 (masked by: )

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

localhost ~ #
```

Je precise que subversion est damasqué.

Pour comprendre le probleme, je l'emerge manuellement :

```
emerge -av subversion

[...]

configure: Apache Portable Runtime Utility (APRUTIL) library configuration

checking for APR-util... yes

checking APR-UTIL version... 1.2.10

configure: checking neon library

checking neon library version... 0.26.3

You have neon version 0.26.3,

but Subversion needs neon 0.25.5.

An appropriate version of neon could not be found, so libsvn_ra_dav

will not be built.  If you want to build libsvn_ra_dav, please either

install neon 0.25.5 on this system

or

get neon 0.25.5 from: *******************************************probleme ici*********************

    http://www.webdav.org/neon/neon-0.25.5.tar.gz

unpack the archive using tar/gunzip and rename the resulting

directory from ./neon-0.25.5/ to ./neon/

configure: error: no suitable neon found

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6/work/subversion-1.4.6/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5314:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--disable-javahl' '--with-swig' '--with-neon=/usr' '--with-apr=/usr/bin/apr-1-config' '--with-apr-util=/usr/bin/apu-1-config' '--without-apxs' '--with-berkeley-db' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--enable-nls'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6/temp/environment'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il veut me faire downgrader néon qui est installé en v026.4 vers la 0.25.5....

----------

## ghoti

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> You have neon version 0.26.3,
> 
> but Subversion needs neon 0.25.5.

 

Je ne sais pas ce que tu as trifouillé avec ton arbre portage mais ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'aucune version de subversion actuellement dans portage, ni en stable ni en instable, ne réclame une version de neon inférieure à 0.26 !   :Confused: 

De plus, subversion-1.4.6 est stable, donc en principe pas besoin de démasquer quoi que ce soit !

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   You have neon version 0.26.3,
> 
> but Subversion needs neon 0.25.5. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu as trifouillé avec ton arbre portage mais ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'aucune version de subversion actuellement dans portage, ni en stable ni en instable, ne réclame une version de neon inférieure à 0.26 !  
> ...

 

 :Confused: 

Bin j'ai bien du mal a me dépatouiller de tout ça, il veut downgrader pas mal de paquets...

----------

## anti-conformiste

Bon, j'ai zappé pas mal de paquets qui posaient probleme grace a un skip-first, je réemerge kde...

----------

## anti-conformiste

Je crois que je ne vais pas m'en sortir ... :

```

[...]

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib64/libavahi-qt3.la' => je réinstalle avahi (avec quels flags) ou qt ?????

[...]

* Messages for package kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4177:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2951:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 3071:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 3067:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3/temp/environment'.

 *

localhost ~ #
```

Une idée ?

----------

## anti-conformiste

je me répond.

J'ai réemergé avahi qui passe maintenant   :Confused: 

```
>>> /usr/lib64/libavahi-common.la

>>> /usr/lib64/libavahi-qt3.la => ça doit etre ça...

>>> /usr/lib64/libavahi-qt3.so -> libavahi-qt3.so.1.0.2

>>> /usr/lib64/libavahi-common.so.3.5.0
```

Il m'a réinstallé la librairie qui semblait faire défaut à kdebase....

C'est reparti pour la compil de kde.....

----------

